# DIY L shaped tank



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of building an L shaped tank to go in our living room. So if I got a 36 x15 x 12" & a 24 x 15 x12" tank then removed the front panel & 1 end panel off the 3ft tank & removed the rear panel & end panel off the 2ft tank. Then put the tanks together to form the L shape & refited the 3ft glass onto the rear of the 2ft tank & 2ft glass onto the front of the 3ft tank. used 1 of the end panels to cover the join of the tanks do you think it would work ? 90% of the tanks the over here are euro braced so I would also add 2 extra braces front to rear at the join


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

sweety said:


> I'm thinking of building an L shaped tank to go in our living room. So if I got a 36 x15 x 12" & a 24 x 15 x12" tank then removed the front panel & 1 end panel off the 3ft tank & removed the rear panel & end panel off the 2ft tank. Then put the tanks together to form the L shape & refited the 3ft glass onto the rear of the 2ft tank & 2ft glass onto the front of the 3ft tank. used 1 of the end panels to cover the join of the tanks do you think it would work ? 90% of the tanks the over here are euro braced so I would also add 2 extra braces front to rear at the join


If seriously considering a L shaped tank, I would go acrylic.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

+1 go acrylic. easier to work with and lighter for that project


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, what thickness acrylic should I use 1/2" ? will have to price up the acrylic but have a feeling it'll work out more costly than the price of 2 second hand tanks


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

sweety said:


> Thanks guys, what thickness acrylic should I use 1/2" ? will have to price up the acrylic but have a feeling it'll work out more costly than the price of 2 second hand tanks


Only 12" tall? 1/4" is all you need.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Will prob go for 15-16" tall & 14-15" wide


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

sweety said:


> Will prob go for 15-16" tall & 14-15" wide


3/8"


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

In the research that I have done lately regarding joining tanks, there is no reason why you can't use the tanks you have.

Bracing them accordingly, as you have already mentioned, is a must.

I think you'll find acrylic to be too spendy, and again, why not use what you have, it's been proven to work.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

bibbs68 said:


> In the research that I have done lately regarding joining tanks, there is no reason why you can't use the tanks you have.
> 
> Bracing them accordingly, as you have already mentioned, is a must.
> 
> I think you'll find acrylic to be too spendy, and again, why not use what you have, it's been proven to work.


So far after a quick look about it is looking as if it's going to cost a lot more to do it in acrylic but will have a better search. I don't have the tanks yet but hopefully i'll be able to pick them up secondhand without having to spend to much on them


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

sweety said:


> bibbs68 said:
> 
> 
> > In the research that I have done lately regarding joining tanks, there is no reason why you can't use the tanks you have.
> ...


Do you have experience building a aquarium with either glass or acrylic?

Skill, not cost, may be the limiting factor. I would give that variable strong consideration before proceeding. Dumping a 100 gallons of water in the house is no fun. I know.


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

I sure don't, but it can be done. It's been proven multiple times here as well as other forums...for example, joining multiple tanks: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... ong/page12

You are right though, skill can be the crucial factor in many things. Though some folks seem to over complicate things, or say things can't be done when they have neither researched them nor done them.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

People are just as guilty of oversimplification also.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

I've built a couple of glass tanks in the past so it's not new to me. Thing the tank would work out at about 49G but would be water tested outside in the garden just in case it sprung a leak


----------

